# Block plane with chip missing behind throat



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought a 60 1/2 block plane that has a piece missing behind the throat. Will this affect the performance of the plane significantly?


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

OO
That is kind of a big chip. I know for sure if it was in front that would be bad, however, a piece that big will not support the blade very well either.
Must see what Bertha says on this one.

Arlin


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

That might make the iron "chatter" as it goes along. On a small plane it will be worse. On the larger ones, not so much….









On this #8c, the frog sticks out and supports the iron, a block plane has no frog for that. Does my #8c work?









Seems to. Again, this has a frog for support.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I don't think it will hurt performance much at all.


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

ruint, completely ruint, might as well throw it away.

Nah, its fine, there is plenty of bearing surface for the blade to either side of the cutter, and its sitting in there at 12 degrees, not getting much blade flex at all from that angle.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

The rest of the plane seems fine. Is there any way to fix the chip?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can fill it with solder or braze it.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

What about something like jbweld? I know it fills in cast iron imperfections pretty good.


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

JBweld isn't really structural, it may work for a bit, but its more of a gap filler than something that can take a full on edge beating.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'd us it as is. Trying to fix it could make matters worse. I doubt you'll notice it during use.

If it bother you, keep an eye out for a parts plane with a good base.


----------

